

A Swift binding framework - JanLaussmann
https://github.com/SwiftBond/Bond

======
joshavant
I'm using this for a greenfields project and, while we haven't shipped yet, so
far, I'm quite impressed by this framework. It's also one of the few (only?)
moderately mature Swift-native binding frameworks available right now, based
on my research. (Others are available, but most are in a decidedly beta state
and often lacking full documentation.)

On a related note, designing an iOS app in an MVVM fashion (which is a common
theme among binding framework users) is quite the treat.

~~~
SneakerXZ
To be honest, it does too much. It tries to solve every possible corner case
so your project will be really tied to this library and you will not be able
to switch if it is needed.

------
radicality
Can someone give me a quick overview of how something like this works? I have
experience with swift and Obj-C but there is a lot of dynamic stuff happening.
For ex what's "objc_setAssociatedObject", is this needed, no 'clean' way to do
it?

~~~
SneakerXZ
It wraps a value into box and whenever you modify box it triggers events and
you chain these boxes together so whenever there is a change in one box, it
passes the value to other box. Because one box can hold the other and vice
versa.

Everything is resolved at compile time, there isn't any dynamism involved and
neither associated objects.

